#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [商品] 4D西洋龍與恐龍拼圖玩具

## J.C.

前一陣子逛街 無意間在誠品裡的一家叫 石尚自然探索屋 買到龍的4D拼圖玩具
西洋龍有兩種樣子 做的還不錯
買來一個蛋的樣子


打開裡面有屍塊跟說明書


組合中 我平均五分鐘到十分鐘可以組好


完成囉 雖然不大但是蠻細緻的 很帥


另一隻藍龍


兩隻的手腳跟頭都可以轉動喔


另外還有恐龍場景系列 
比起以前看到只是單隻的 更加特別了




不過一組要三四百塊左右 
這是製造商的網站 還有很多其他產品 (我還想要噴火龍跟獅鷲啊~ >< )
http://www.4dmaster.com/product/4D-P...agon-24404.htm

這是石尚自然探索屋的網站 專賣恐龍.自然科學相關的東西
網站裡的Q版恐龍磁鐵我也有買
看看哪家分店離你家比較近吧
http://www.kiko.com.tw/front/bin/home.phtml

----------


## TYPHOON

> 打開裡面有屍塊跟說明書


屍塊?形容的真好...

以前還滿常玩這種立體模型的
不過你這種西洋龍我是第一次看到
剛剛去網站看了一下
噴火龍和獅鹫的動作都超帥的
尤其是噴火龍的火焰很逼真

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

一組3.4百就這麼精緻可以說是物超所值了

剛剛看了石尚自然探索屋網站賣的恐龍模型價格最低1000起跳.最高好像有看到15000的價格(汗)

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

噗~
看著屍塊(咦?)的時候感覺還好
不過拼起來感覺很帥很有氣勢阿
噴火龍看起來也很棒的樣子

----------


## wingwolf

每一款都好棒呢
逼真、精細、生動、活潑（啥？）
我每一款都想要（除了那個巫師  :Mr. Green:  ）

石尚自然探索屋
我這邊好像沒有這種商店……

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

今天在大遠百的華納看完電影後想說頂樓沒上去過就跑去看看

沒想到這麼剛好同時看到J.C.說的誠品和石尚探索屋，當然兩邊都去逛一下囉

兩隻一綠一藍都給牠買下來了XD

不知道J.C.去的是不是同一間@@

PS:我這邊是高雄

----------


## SkyKain

哇~很棒的說啊
不過感覺有的龍只是換了個顏色？？

獅鷲和火龍的很贊誒，不過我這邊可沒這么好的東東XD

----------


## 狼佐

我上禮拜五也有到淡水的石尚分店

也有注意到這個西洋龍的4D拼圖，不過那家店有賣三種龍，其中兩種是J.C.姊貼的，另外一種就是噴火龍

超想買火龍的，不過很可惜的是那邊的存貨剩下藍色的那隻冰龍，因為沒有很喜歡我就沒買了
價格還算合理

我買了一組同樣是4D拼圖的獅子撲殺羚羊的模型ˇ

----------


## 克萊西恩

我.......買不到.....台灣好遠............
再加上上大學前的龐大支出 (全加起來台幣破六位數) 沒錢嚕
再加上宿舍可能沒地方擺 @@

----------

